
Why visiting your ancestral home feels so familiar: It’s literally in your bones - jelliclesfarm
https://matadornetwork.com/read/visiting-ancestral-home-feels-familiar-literally-bones/
======
smt88
Your DNA and the composition of your bones has no effect on whether a place
"feels familiar" or not. This article is entertainment based on science, but
without a clear distinction.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I read it as poetic license.

